# Welchen Internet-Browser nutzt ihr ?



## Niza (3. April 2013)

welchen Browser nutzt ihr um ins Internet zu kommen ?

Das hier ist die überarbeitete Version.
Mehrfachauswahl ist nun endlich Möglich.

Mozilla Firefox
Internet Explorer
Safari
Opera
Google Chrome
Sonstiges (Kommentarpflicht)

Ich selber benutze Firefox Hauptsächlich.
Ab und zu seltener den Internet Explorer.

Danke für jede Beteiligung an der Umfrage

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. April 2013)

[x] Chrome, Safari und IE

Safari ist mir eben nicht eingefallen.


----------



## highspeedpingu (3. April 2013)

Firefox


----------



## hwk (3. April 2013)

[x] Google Chrome.
Eigentlich nicht direkt sonder SRWare Iron, welcher aber im Prinzip nur ein modifizierter Chrome ist, eventuell hätte man in die Umfrage statt Google Chrome, Chromium allgemein aufnehmen sollen ;P


----------



## PCGHGS (3. April 2013)

[x] Firefox

[x] Google Chrome --> SRWare Iron


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. April 2013)

[X] Firefox
[X] Internet Explorer


----------



## OctoCore (3. April 2013)

Also nochmal 

[x] Opera - what else?!

Desktop und Tablet.


----------



## Java_Jim (3. April 2013)

[x] Firefox

ist mir am sympatischsten, weil er so individualiserbar und erweiterbar ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. April 2013)

Am PC hauptsächlich Firefox (wegen seiner Funktionen) und gleichzeitig Internet Explorer,  am Handy nur IE  (windows phone)


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (3. April 2013)

Comodo Gragon (Chrome) und am Handy den Dolphin (Sonstige)


----------



## Mick-Jogger (3. April 2013)

Und wieder: Chrome


----------



## DumBaz (3. April 2013)

[X] FireFox was sonst


----------



## RG Now66 (4. April 2013)

[X] FireFox was sonst 

Und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. April 2013)

[X] Firefox + http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...hnell-macht-firefox-tunen-und-optimieren.html


----------



## Andi482 (4. April 2013)

hauptsächlich Firefox.....
überlege gerade CHROME alternativ einzuführen


----------



## ForenTroll (4. April 2013)

Eigentlich nutze ich Firefox. Nur habe ich den irgendwie kaputt konfiguriert, so das er ewig lange zum starten mit 5 Tabs benötigt 
So bin ich übergangsweise auf SeaMonkey umgestiegen. Werde aber Firefox treu belieben


----------



## bjoern1982 (4. April 2013)

Chrome


----------



## clown44 (4. April 2013)

Hauptsächlich Opera
Internet Explorer und Firefox nur gelegentlich mal.


----------



## Lexx (4. April 2013)

Safari da Snow Leopard.

Manchmal auch noch einen Netscape Navigator 1 bzw. 3
und einen IE 5 unter Jaguar/Panther.

Immer wieder ein Erlebnis


----------



## Benne74 (4. April 2013)

Haupsächlich

[x] Firefox und
[x] Internet Explorer

Selten:

[x] Opera

Hmmm... Gibts den Iron eigentlich noch? Hmmm...


----------



## pedi (5. April 2013)

ice dragon


----------



## Uwe64LE (5. April 2013)

Ich hab ewig den Fuchs benutzt, bin jetzt aber irgendwie bei Chrome gelandet und hängen geblieben.


----------



## Polyethylen (5. April 2013)

Ich benutze eigentlich seit mehreren Jahren nur noch Firefox. Früher hatte ich mal Opera und Chrome ausprobiert, hatten mir allerdings nicht zugesagt. Bin mit dem Browser auch vollkommen zufrieden


----------



## Niza (7. April 2013)

Ich hatte auch mal Opera und Safari ausprobiert.

Chrom habe ich , muss ich ehrlich zugeben, bis jetzt noch nie ausprobiert.

Das einzige was bei Firefox komisch ist, sind die vielen Updates.

Wir sind schon bei Version 20.0

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Laudian (7. April 2013)

Ich bin erstaunt wie verbreitet Opera hier im Forum ist, im Verhältnis zur Gesamtnutzung.
Find ich gut


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (7. April 2013)

Schon immer Firefox wegen der vielen Individuallisierungsmöglichkeiten


----------



## JackWilliams (7. April 2013)

Benutze auf dem tablet chrome, 
auf dem win phone und notebook IE und 
auf meinem desktoprechner löste jüngst IE den Firefox ab.


----------



## dPbvulkan (7. April 2013)

Google Chrome (28)


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (8. April 2013)

firefox


----------



## Der-Bert (8. April 2013)

Firefox da der schnell und super einstellen lässt.


----------



## Niza (12. April 2013)

Der-Bert schrieb:


> Firefox da der schnell und super einstellen lässt.


 das stimmt Firefox ist schnell und die Add-Ons sind wirklich zahlreich .

Besonders schön finde ich das man die Theme verändern kann.
d.H. Das aussehen.

Außerden gefällt mir sehr gut die einfache Lesezeichenleiste .

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## calixto (12. April 2013)

[x] Internet Explorer


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. April 2013)

Chrome.
Hab mal Firefox und Chrome installiert und getestet wer schneller ist, Chrome hat gewonnen.
Und mobil Safari, ist auf iDevices einfach das schnellste.


----------



## Niza (14. April 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Chrome.
> Hab mal Firefox und Chrome installiert und getestet wer schneller ist, Chrome hat gewonnen.
> Und mobil Safari, ist auf iDevices einfach das schnellste.


 
Ich bin von Natur aus neugierig .
*
Wie hast de die Schnelligkeit getestet?*

Ich wusste noch nicht mal das das geht.

Danke im Vorraus für die Antwort.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## biosmanager (15. April 2013)

Niza schrieb:


> Ich bin von Natur aus neugierig .
> 
> Wie hast de die Schnelligkeit getestet?
> 
> ...



Von Futuremark gibts ein Browser Benchmark namens "Peacekeep".


----------



## MisterLaggy (15. April 2013)

Google Chrome und manchmal den Browser mit der Zwiebel  (Tor Browser)


----------



## Niza (21. April 2013)

biosmanager schrieb:


> Von Futuremark gibts ein Browser Benchmark namens "Peacekeep".


 
Danke dir

Das muss ich dann mal testen , wenn ich Zeit habe.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## biosmanager (22. April 2013)

Niza schrieb:


> Danke dir
> 
> Das muss ich dann mal testen , wenn ich Zeit habe.
> 
> ...



Kein Ding 
Sorry, eigentlich heißt der Benchmark "PeacekeepER", hab das er vergessen. Wirst ihn wahrscheinlich aber eh schon gefunden haben


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. April 2013)

Jop hab auch den Peacekeeper benutzt.
Und ein bisschen Subjektive Einschätzung von der Startzeit.


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Mai 2013)

Opera! Opera! Opera!


----------



## Klarostorix (13. Mai 2013)

Nutze seit Jahren Firefox und sehe auch keinen Grund zu wechseln.


----------



## luebby96 (16. Mai 2013)

Ich setzte auch auf Opera...Ich fande ich damals schon revolutionär und die Benutzeroberfläche ist mir persönlich am schnellsten


----------



## ronnykisser (16. Mai 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Nutze seit Jahren Firefox und sehe auch keinen Grund zu wechseln.


 
dem kann ich nur zustimmen!!!


----------



## X2theZ (16. Mai 2013)

[x] chrome
das gesamtpaket hat mich mehr überzeugt. usability, design und nicht zuletzt auch die performance.
der fuchs kam mir immer etwas lahmer vor.


----------



## sp01 (16. Mai 2013)

Ich nutze:
FF: finde ich einer der schlechtesten in jüngster Zeit
IE: inzwischen fast mein Liebling
Safari: ist auch ok geworden (mac)
Chrome: fast einsame spitze (mac)


----------



## Holdie (16. Mai 2013)

Firefox hauptsächlich, wenn irgendwas nicht klappt auchmal den Internetexplorer.


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. Mai 2013)

Ich nutze Firefox seit Version 3.5, daher seit einigen Jahren. Zuvor habe ich den Internetexplorer 7 benutzt.

Läuft absolut stabil, nur der Start braucht manchmal eine Weile.


----------



## Niza (5. Juni 2013)

Danke für eure Teilnahme an der Umfrage.

Die meisten hier nutzen Firefox .

Gefolgt von Google Chrom.

Das Schlusslicht ist Safari.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## N00bler (11. Juni 2013)

Habe mal einen in AutoIT Programiert 

(Kommentarpflicht rückmeldung)


----------



## mds51 (11. Juni 2013)

Opera... was sonst -,-


----------



## Freakless08 (11. Juni 2013)

Opera und Midori.


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Juni 2013)

Firefox soll ja bessert sein, aber Explorer finde ich einfacher. Chrome ist mir zu aufdringlich:einmal den Flashplayer geupdated und schon ist Chrome in der Taskbar. Nach der Deinstallation wird man noch auf vier Fragebögen geleitet...


----------



## Festplatte (28. Juni 2013)

Chrome!  Und ab und zu mal den Firefox, aber nur wegen Rainbow! 



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Firefox soll ja bessert sein, aber Explorer finde ich einfacher. Chrome ist mir zu aufdringlich:einmal den Flashplayer geupdated und schon ist Chrome in der Taskbar. Nach der Deinstallation wird man noch auf vier Fragebögen geleitet...



Firefox SOLL nicht besser sein, Firefox IST besser. Und das mit Chrome kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen, dass ist wohl der einfachste, schnellste und am wenigsten aufdringliche Browser!


----------



## SwissBullet (30. Juni 2013)

Seit Okt 2004 Firefox,würde aber gerne mal Chrome ausprobieren.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2014)

[x] Firefox 28


----------



## -Ultima- (29. April 2014)

Firefox (27)

Aber wenn es keine Möglichkeit gibt diese hässlichen abgerundeten Tabs (FF 29) wenigstens so wie beim Chrome /¯¯¯¯¯¯¯\ aussehen zu lassen dann... 

EDIT: Ok, nicht nur die Tabs sind hässlig. Der ganze FF 29 hat sich als komplett ******* herrausgestellt. Das fängt schon bei den Voreinstellungen an -.-
Erst Youtube mit ihren blöden Design wechseln, dann die Google Suche und jetzt der Browser, den ich fast seit Release Nutze 

Ich brauche keine Designwechsel. Ich will einfach nur Tabs in einem eigenen Prozess falls mal wieder Flash den ******* Browser zum einfrieren bringt.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (29. April 2014)

Firefox 28.0 mit ABE, NoScript, Ghostery und CookieKiller


----------



## Goyoma (29. April 2014)

Chrome auf meinem Rechner und Firefox auf dem Laptop.

Ich finde, dass Chrome etwas stabiler läuft.


----------



## marvinj (29. April 2014)

[x] Firefox 29


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. April 2014)

Der TE ist nicht mehr Mitglied in unserem eloquenten Klub, daher gehe ich davon aus das er sich nicht mehr für diese Umfrage weiter interessiert.
Da auch die Umfrage schon relativ lange aktiv ist, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das die Verteilung sich bis jetzt geändert hat relativ groß, hoffentlich zu Gunsten des FF


----------



## blackout24 (29. April 2014)

Eigentlich Chromium habe aber Google Chrome gewählt, weils dem dann noch am nächsten kommt.


----------



## Marule (30. April 2014)

Nach Chrome wieder FF.....


----------



## VikingGe (30. April 2014)

Mangels wirklich brauchbarer Alternative Firefox - ist ja auch kein schlechter Browser, aber ich bin jetzt erstmal auf Version 28 festgenagelt, bis die ganzen Addons wieder funktionieren und es ein vernünftiges, Australis-kompatibles Theme gibt, das zumindest _irgendwie_ mit KDE harmoniert. Oxygen-KDE scheint ja tot zu sein.


----------

